# Cheapest patio/deck option



## gatorheel (Jul 12, 2011)

I think your only option is a slab (or pavers, around here the installed price is comparable, believe it or not). You don't have enough height for a deck.

If you're going to pour a slab, you might want to go ahead and size the footers big enough to put a cover over it some day. Probably won't cost that much more.

Matt


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

I agree that it looks too low for a deck. Pavers or concrete looks to be the best bet. Call and get some quotes and see what you come up with.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

And for crying out loud get those downspouts AWAY from the foundation. Oh and congrats on your new purchase, it looks lovely


----------



## stradt03 (Jan 24, 2011)

creeper said:


> And for crying out loud get those downspouts AWAY from the foundation. Oh and congrats on your new purchase, it looks lovely


THIS!!! You can buy some 4" drainage pipe and route those discharges far enough away for less than $100 and a few hours of your manual labor.


----------



## weehooker (Oct 15, 2011)

You can buy 2x 8x16 concrete pavers and lay them in a stone dust base for about $1.50/SF if you do the bull work. They look good and provide for drainage between the blocks. Make it bigger than you think you need. You can't have to big of a patio.


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

> I am wondering what would be my cheapest method of getting some space here,


Put the chairs and table on the grass.

Oh, and if you really want to save...steal the neighbors table and chairs.

Hope this helps.

Andy.


----------



## Gerane (Oct 11, 2011)

The downspouts are on my list of things to fix. I have not had the time yet as I'm in school fulltime and work fulltime. 

After I bury the new ones, what is the best way to get the grass to grow back in those areas?


----------



## kmpittman (Oct 7, 2011)

Rake, plant, fertalize, water, water, water = grass


----------

